# My Strength is as the Strength of Ten



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Because my Orange Juice is Pure!


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh my that looks good.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

JP said:


> Oh my that looks good.


5 bucks for 2 panniers full.

I'm a happy camper.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

35 and rainy. Yer killin me..........


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

MB1 said:


> 5 bucks for 2 panniers full.


Shoulda brought a trailer! They look delicious.


----------



## PMK (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks good.

I hear ya about hitting the local farm stands. 

Our tandem has visited a couple plus the markets with better foods.



PK


----------

